

WordPress, Git-ified - zachshallbetter
https://github.com/markjaquith/WordPress
Mark Jaquith has created an amazing tool that syncs WordPress via SVN every 30 minutes,
======
calvin
FWIW, Mark Jaquith is a lead developer for WordPress.

I hope this is an indication they're considering a switch to Git for the
future. It makes a lot of sense to me consider the distributed nature of
Automattic's workforce and the large number of contributors to the codebase.

~~~
markjaquith
WordPress has a lot invested in SVN, so it wouldn't be a trivial switch. I
imagine we'll switch eventually, but there are no concrete plans at this time.
I actually use Git and git-svn to do all my WordPress core development:

[http://markjaquith.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/developing-on-
wo...](http://markjaquith.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/developing-on-wordpress-
using-git/)

~~~
armandososa
Mark, is this a read only repository or pull-requests can be accepted?

------
josegonzalez
One of the pain points I have in freelancing is automatically updating a
Wordpress installation without having to check whether it is up to date.
Automating these updates via Chef/Puppet would be great, as it would also
allow me to include patches into Wordpress where necessary, as well as
alleviate the need for me to remind the bloggers to update.

Believe it or not, just because there is a notice that a new version of free
software is out, doesn't mean any non-technical person will follow through
with the notice.

Kudos on this.

------
jpetazzo
There seems to be another mirror: <https://github.com/dxw/wordpress>

And, most disturbingly, there is also
<https://github.com/wordpress/wordpress>, which looks more "official" but
wasn't updated since about 1 year.

It would be awesome if WordPress would publish the official stuff under the
wordpress github account - there would be less confusion, IMHO.

~~~
markjaquith
I quite literally just got access to the "wordpress" account on GitHub within
the last 48 hours. I'll be working to get that one update automatically again.

------
benatkin
Would there be any problems (aside from the people who've cloned this git repo
already) if you got rid of the -branch in branch names? Seems awfully
redundant in git. If not, I think it would be an improvement and the sooner
the better!

~~~
mmuro
I think the reason the branches are there is because the master/root is
bleeding edge.

~~~
eru
Please read again, benatkin talked about names.

------
yariang
Is this just the Wordpress code on Github or is it a variation of Wordpress
that implements some sort of DVCS system? I am thinking the former. I ask
because of the title.

~~~
nbpoole
The former. From the GitHub description:

> _WordPress, Git-ified. Synced via SVN every 30 minutes, including branches
> and tags!_

------
zachshallbetter
I have a feeling that WordPress will begin to pull (even more) heavily skilled
developers if they move to a structured SVN system like this.

~~~
fredoliveira
I think you mean VCS _(version control system)_? I say this because they
already to use SVN at this point.

But to your point, indeed. The open-source community does pay attention to
what's on Github. I'd love to see Wordpress move over to github - It would
certainly make me follow the development closely and probably fix outstanding
issues. Git (and pull requests on Github) make contributing so easy, it just
makes sense.

------
baconhigh
Despite it being under Mark Jaquiths name, are you really going to trust what
is still an unofficial git repository of wordpress?

------
jsdalton
This is great. I'd be doubly excited if they got the WP plugin repository on
Github as well.

